# Lizardmen Paint Scheme



## Derotzka (Sep 15, 2008)

I recently decided to paint the Cold One Cavalry I had laying around from ages ago, which I never painted. Now as much as I like fluff and all that fun stuff, I was fed up of seeing the same blue Lizardmen everywhere, it just seemed too generic for me. So I decided that I would make them black skin with red scales. That was fine for the Saurus riding the Cold Ones, but I haven't settled on a colour scheme for the Cold Ones themselves. I came to the conclusion that the best way to find out without going through endless re-painting is ask other Wargamers. 

I was thinking at first to make them the same as the riders, but then it would just look like Saurus riding bigger Saurus (I think that anyway). Now the green colour on the front of the box doesn't look too bad but it could be a bit weird considering the black and red riders. That's why I'm asking you guys. 

Any suggestions are welcome. :good:


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Derotzka said:


> I recently decided to paint the Cold One Cavalry I had laying around from ages ago, which I never painted. Now as much as I like fluff and all that fun stuff, I was fed up of seeing the same blue Lizardmen everywhere, it just seemed too generic for me. So I decided that I would make them black skin with red scales. That was fine for the Saurus riding the Cold Ones, but I haven't settled on a colour scheme for the Cold Ones themselves. I came to the conclusion that the best way to find out without going through endless re-painting is ask other Wargamers.
> 
> I was thinking at first to make them the same as the riders, but then it would just look like Saurus riding bigger Saurus (I think that anyway). Now the green colour on the front of the box doesn't look too bad but it could be a bit weird considering the black and red riders. That's why I'm asking you guys.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome. :good:


Maybe yellow/black cold ones, I could see that working. Would look kinda poisonous and predatory.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry to much about the fluff, Lizardmen have only been blue since the last book and there is plenty of older fluff to support any colour you want to paint.
You could try reversing the red/black on the riders or change the red to either a darker shade or more orange.


----------



## Derotzka (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I've gone with Regal blue scales because I was flicking through the army book and it said they made the shields out of jungle beast hides and stuff like that, so since the shields on my Saurus are Regal blue. I thought, why not. The skin is black so they sort of match the riders in that sense. I was going to do yellow like NagashKhemmler said but turns out I'd ran out of yellow paint, my Thousand Sons ate it all. 

I'd guess the Cold ones wouldn't like that much but it could be seen as "recycling" dead Cold ones. :grin:


----------

